# My Mk5 frame notch



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: My Mk5 frame notch (euro inc)*

smooth as butta


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (tuddy)*

Nice Mike!!!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

come do my mk4, that **** is perfect


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

wish mine was that clean


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (20thGTI12)*

werd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (hippierob)*

Thats some quality work there brah! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (joecastro420)*

saw this on ncdubs.org
good work on that.


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

Mike that notch is so beautiful. Thank yall so much for the excellent work. I can't wait to get my car back.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Wow. That's really clean. Good job.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy **** that's nice


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Stellar work Mike!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

Great craftsmanship. Bravo


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

Very nice..too bad no one will ever see it.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

purrrrfection


----------

